# Lead guitar player needed



## Ballsee (Oct 15, 2014)

Looking for a lead player for cover band with gigs maybe once a month. Newmarket Ont. Jam once a week. 40 to 60 ish Beatles, Stones, and such. Let me know if you are at all interested. Looking for some one after November 1, 2014.


----------

